# Solved: Cannot use any apps samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought a samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100 recently from hong kong for a pretty decent price.
Brand new, this phone had clearly had it's firmware changed before being sent to me.

Because of this, any firmware updates through "samsung kies" have been rendered impossible.

Most importantly, I am unable to use ANY apps seeing as I cannot access googles new app store " Google Play " because Google play will not recognize my phone because my phone is not of it's original firmware and has been " Rooted" or "jail broken" it seems.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1075278
Shows me how to return my phone to it's original firmware but isn't that going to change my WHOLE entire operating system to CHINESE!?

A chinese operating system that can access google play it still NO use to me.

What are my options here? I need ice cream sandwhich on this phone and i want Google play to work so I can use this phone.

I'm fairly desperate here so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

XDA Developers is as good as it gets. If they don't link to any other ROM for your phone, it almost certainly isn't available. I'm not sure why you're surprised the stock ROM is in Chinese since the phone came from Hong Kong. 

Sell it, and buy something in the US. You should be able to find an unlocked Galaxy S2 at a decent price since the S3's are out now.


----------



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

Well for now I'm just downloading the apps i want as .apk files and putting them on my phone. Works just as well.

I was under the impression that I would need to revert the phone back to the original firmware and upgrade FROM there to access google play app store.

If i do that surely I would be able to get ENGLISH as a language on it? 
There's got to be a tonne of people with these phones in hong kong that use english on the firmware I need to change to?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I certainly wouldn't assume that. If that phone sells in Hong Kong with a Chinese ROM, then that's how it's sold. If someone in Hong Kong wants a phone in English, they probably look at other models. 

Where are you seeing an "upgrade" to English? If you want stock ROMs, then you get whatever the manufacturer has released. That's it. If you want a custom ROM, you get whatever the developer community has created.


----------



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

All i want to do is want to be able to access googles app store "Google Play" so i can use my phone normally and as intended...and in english haha.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I suggest buying a US phone.


----------



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah that would be ideal.I can't see why a mainly chinese rom wouldn't have an english option in the menu just like my current mod has plenty of alternative language options.
Unfortuanitely I don't have that luxury of buying a US phone.

Help on how to achieve access to Google play on my current device would be appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of "current mod" are you talking about?

I understand what you want. It's not what you're going to get. You're running a hacked mod, and Google isn't going to give you access to Google Play. You can either flash the stock ROM and live with Chinese or continue to search out custom English ROMs. You've already searched the best source for that info, XDA Developers. The chances of someone replying here with a custom ROM for that specific model phone which hasn't been posted anywhere else on the Internet is slim to none. 

I don't see how buying a US phone is not an option. I'm guessing you paid more than $1 for the phone. You can get an Android phone for as little as that with a 2-year contract.


----------



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

lol ok.. so not too keen on just jumping into a contract.. I work at a internet service provider and phone service provider and yeah.. no. not going to happen.

anywayz. I've resolved the problem and all i had to do was instal the google play app.. yeah .. you have to install an app to get on their app store.. 

All i had to do was install the Google Play APP and it recognized phone phone instantly.
lol


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Google Play isn't an app you can install. The device is either authorized or it isn't. Your explanation isn't technically possible. Either you've installed something less than above-board, or you're just not explaining what you did correctly.

Here's the information straight from Google.
https://support.google.com/googleplay/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=190860


----------



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

I got the APK off a site..downloaded it and put it on my phone and installed it buddy. It definitely worked.
I downloaded dropbox and a bunch of other apps and it recognizes my phone.

Although this afternoon the app itself started crashing and I haven't been able to remedy it.


----------



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.mediafire.com/?42l9pj8zjrn0c1c

There it is...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That's just a file sharing site. Someone is illegally distributing the Google Play app. You still have to authenticate with your Gmail account and password and provide a credit card or bank account information, so I suspect this will catch up to you.


----------



## Prozakk (Jul 29, 2007)

Regardless I would still like some help with getting my Google Play app to function (and at that point I can probably go into their options and enter my credit card details so I can buy apps) rather than being berated and just being told to buy a new phone.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What you're doing is not legal. You're using an unauthorized device to gain access to services.


----------

